# Zitate v. Anglern



## kati48268 (8. September 2011)

Da mir ein Spruch von Dick Walker so gut gefiel, als ich gestern in einem anderen Thread postete, hab ich mir gedacht, wir machen mal einen Trööt mit Zitaten berühmter (oder auch nicht so bekannter) Angler. Mal schauen, was da noch so an Weisheiten kommt.
Ich fang mal mit dem Genannten an:

_ „Die Auffassung, dass ein Karpfen von 20 Pfund 10 Gramm ein großer Triumph sei, man sich aber über ein Karpfen von 19 Pfund 490 Gramm eigentlich schämen müsse, ist handfester Unsinn. Wir sind an einem Punkt angekommen, an dem Angler ihr Glück davon abhängig machen, ob ein Fisch vor dem Kescher zehn oder zwanzig Gramm Scheixxe verliert oder nicht.“_
_(Richard Walker)_


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (8. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

Hi,

wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht, der Herr Walker.

_„....meine Forelle sieht so komisch aus..."__(Unbekannter Forellepuffbesucher mit Zander im Kescher)_

_LG Anderl _


----------



## Franky (8. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

_"... is' das 'n Heeerrring?!?!?!?"_

Ein stadtbekannter Lübecker Meeresangler zu einem, dann enteilenden, "Meeresangler" mit lütter Meerforelle am Galgen...


----------



## Onkelfester (8. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

"....Bleie nehmen doch wirklich alles vom Grund auf"

Unbekannter Angler, vor 20 Jahren bei einem damals noch Wettkampf genannten Gemeinschaftsangeln, auf die Frage, wie die zwei 80 Gramm Sargbleie zwischen die zum Wiegen gebrachten Fische gekommen sind.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

"Das kannst du so nicht vergleichen, nur weil du 'nen anderen Eimer hast, heißt es nicht, daß du ein Außenseiter bist"

oder so ähnlich aus dem Eimertrööt...|supergri


----------



## siloaffe (8. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

_"Du musst das teil schon absinken lassen so fängse nix" _

Ein älterer Herr der 20 Meter neben mir angelte. 
_"Das Teil"_ war en Popper:m

LG Markus


----------



## Heilbutt (8. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

"Ich will mich nicht entspannen, 
ich will nicht meine Ruhe haben, 
ich will ´nen Fisch fangen"...

So oder so ähnlich hat das Matze Koch mal auf einer F&F DVD formuliert.
Fand ich in der Situation damals äußerst witzig, und muß da selber oft dran denken...:q

Gruß

Holger


----------



## allrounderab (8. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

"dicke Blinker dicke Fische" sagte ein Kumpel zu mir als ich ihn fragte, was er denn mit einem dickem Wallerblinker in einem kleinen Tümpel mit 1m Wassertiefe fangen wollte ( so gut wie keine Raubfische in dem Teich, ein 60cm Hecht war da schon groß). Am gleichen Tag montierte er noch 3-4 Tauwürmer und ballerte die mitten in den See, wieder meine Frage was er damit fangen wolle. "viele dicke Würm auch große Fisch". An dem Tag habe ich mir vor Lachen fast 2 mal in die Hose gemacht.


----------



## weserwaller (8. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

Ein Angler sagt nur dann die Wahrheit, wenn er einen anderen Angler einen "Lügner" nennt.


----------



## kati48268 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> "Ich will mich nicht entspannen,
> ich will nicht meine Ruhe haben,
> ich will ´nen Fisch fangen"...


 
Dazu passt noch eines von Richard Walker, welches mir auch gut gefällt:
_ „Ein guter Angler muss keine Geduld haben, was er braucht, ist kontrollierte Ungeduld.“_


----------



## Jamdoumo (8. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

"Pascal, kein Mensch fängt soviel Schrott wie Du!"

Nachdem der Kollege nach einer Löschdecke und einem alten Staubsaugermotor mit einem Plastikblumetopf nachlegte.


----------



## Klinke (8. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

"Behalten und weiter benutzen, reisst ganz bestimmt auch nochmal ab"

Ein Freund von mir, nachdem souverän ein 20g Grundblei beim Einholen der Grundmontage in der Öse gehakt wurde und schön am Hakenschenkel baumelte...


----------



## unflaat (8. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

"Jung, so fängste nix. Dein Teig treibt ja an der Obberfläche."

Fachlicher Rat eines Angelkameraden an einem Forellenweiher. Jedoch war das nicht der Teig der an der Oberfläche getrieben ist, sondern eine gelbe Pilotkugel die hinter einer transparenten Wasserkugel montiert war. 
:vik:


----------



## goeddoek (8. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

Klasse Idee #6 :m


Ein ziemlich guter Spruch von John Gierach:

"Wenn die Leute nicht gelegentlich kopfschüttelnd von Dir weggehen, machst Du was verkehrt." 



Und ein sehr wahrer Spruch von Charles Ritz über "Experten":

"Experten verstehen es, einfache Dinge kompliziert zu machen. Das ist ist der Grund warum es sie überhaupt noch gibt."




Es gibt aber ein viele schöne Sprüche von Kunden und Freunden.



Ein Kumpel von mir, nachdem sich mein Blinker aufgrund gerissener Schnur Richtung Horizont verabschiedet: " Grandioser Wurf - aber wär' es nicht eine gute Idee gewesen, den Blinker an der Schnur zu befestigen ?"



Bei 'ner Dorschtour auf dem Kutter "bearbeitete" ein Bekannter den Dorsch mehr als nötig mit dem Schlagholz. Ein Freund von mir: " Zart genug dürfte der jetzt sein. Nun kannst Du den panieren und in der Pfanne braten wie'n Schnitzel."



Auf die immer wiederkehrende Frage von Passanten, ob man hier am Angeln sei meinte ein anderer Bekannter: "Nö, ich hab 'ne kleine Einzimmerwohnung.Deswegen muss ich mit meinen Goldfisch hier Gassi gehen."


----------



## Onkelfester (8. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

"angeln sie schon länger?"
Passant zu einem Kumpel, der gerade seinen Wobbler in einen Baum gedonnert hatte.


----------



## goeddoek (8. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> "angeln sie schon länger?"
> Passant zu einem Kumpel, der gerade seinen Wobbler in einen Baum gedonnert hatte.



:q:q:q:q

Top ! Ich hätte mich wohl nicht wieder eingekriegt :q


----------



## kati48268 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

Ja, Angler kriegen auch manchmal gute Sprüche.
Ein Windsurfer "parkte" mal neben der weit draußen stehenden Pose meines Kumpel, ließ sein Segel aufs Wasser klatschen, kniete sich aufs Brett, steckte den Kopp ins Wasser und wieder raus und bölkte zu ihm rüber,

_"Ist noch nix dran!"_

Der flippte natürlich völlig aus :q


----------



## Micha85 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Passant zu einem Kumpel, der gerade seinen Wobbler in einen Baum gedonnert hatte.



Gleiche Situation, anderer Spruch: 
"Eichhörnchen haben Schonzeit."


----------



## M4rius93 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

Passant: Beißen sie??

Kollege: Nein, trage ich etwa einen Maulkorb????


----------



## Franky (8. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _"Ist noch nix dran!"_




Großartig - ich wäre vor Lachen ins Wasser gefallen... :q:q:q


----------



## Wunstorfer (8. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

*Der Kabeljau*

  Das Meer ist weit, das Meer ist blau,
im Wasser schwimmt ein Kabeljau.
Da kömmt ein Hai von ungefähr,
ich glaub’ von links, ich weiß nicht mehr,
verschluckt den Fisch mit Haut und Haar,
das ist zwar traurig, aber wahr. ---
Das Meer ist weit, das Meer ist blau,
im Wasser schwimmt kein Kabeljau.

Heinz Erhardt


----------



## Wunstorfer (8. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

In einem Bächlein helle,
Da schoß in froher Eil
Die launische Forelle
Vorüber wie ein Pfeil.  Ich stand an dem Gestade
Und sah in süßer Ruh
Des muntern Fischleins Bade
Im klaren Bächlein zu. 
 Ein Fischer mit der Rute
Wohl an dem Ufer stand,
Und sah's mit kaltem Blute,
Wie sich das Fischlein wand. 
 So lang dem Wasser Helle,
So dacht ich, nicht gebricht,
So fängt er die Forelle
Mit seiner Angel nicht. 

Doch endlich ward dem Diebe
Die Zeit zu lang. Er macht
Das Bächlein tückisch trübe,
Und eh ich es gedacht,  So zuckte seine Rute,
Das Fischlein zappelt dran,
Und ich mit regem Blute
Sah die Betrogene an. 
 Die ihr am goldenen Quelle
Der sicheren Jugend weilt,
Denkt doch an die Forelle,
Seht ihr Gefahr, so eilt! 
 Meist fehlt ihr nur aus Mangel
Der Klugheit, Mädchen, seht
Verführer mit der Angel!
Sonst blutet ihr zu spät!


----------



## Fun Fisher (8. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

"Das war mein Handy"
letztens am Forellenpu** nachdem sich ein Mitangler gebeugt hatte und ihm mit einem lauten platschen etwas aus seiner offenen Tasche von der Latzhose ins Wasser gefallen war.

Ich daraufhin zu meinem Kollegen: "Naja ich würde jetzt weiter aneln, vielleicht beißt es ja an"


----------



## Wunstorfer (8. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

"Zeit, ist nichts als der Strom, in den ich zum fischen steige."

Henry David Thoreau


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*



Wunstorfer schrieb:


> "Zeit, ist nichts als der Strom, in den ich zum fischen steige."
> 
> Henry David Thoreau



Der ist wirklich gut..


----------



## Christian13 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

Wir letztens zu nem kumpel der das Angeln neu erlernt ... 

Wir zeigen ihm nen Boilie und fragen ihn " Was ist das nochmal " ? 
Er meinte natürlich "n Twister was sonst ?!?!!? "
Wir darauf nur "ja das is es und worauf gehst du mit dem twister" ?? 
"Auf Rotauge !!!"

N guter Kumpel und ich waren angeln .. er haut seine Grundmontage mit Köderfisch voll in Bum und sagt .. " Das war absicht ich angele heute mal nicht auf hecht sondern auf fischreier !! " xD !


----------



## Gunnar. (8. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

Vor einigen Jahren auf der Seebrücke:

gefühlte 100000 Passanten fragten nach dem Fang. Ich immer artig kurz erzählt was , wie und wo hier gefangen wird.

Beim 100001 Fragesteller hatte ich die Nase voll. Seine Frage was ich denn hier so fangen würde beantwortete ich mit:
 "Breitschwanzaale".
 Er dann lautbrüllend über die Seebrücke zu seiner Frau: "Muttern , Muttern - kommal mal her. Der hat Breitschwanzaale gefangen. Genau die die ich früher auch immer gefangen habe!!"


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

Im Bezug auf Vorfachstärken schrieb Member Havkat mal:

*Auf einen groben Klotz gehört ein grober Keil!*

Ich find den Spruch einfach passend und auch auf Ködergrößen übertragbar- von daher is er mir auch nicht in Vergessenheit geraten.


----------



## Cyprinoid (8. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

*,,Kannst´e zuschei**en das Loch hier!!!!!´´* 

Ein Freund nach dem gefühlt 200. Karpfenansitz ohne Fisch.........


----------



## Andal (9. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

Als Bub fragte ich den Angelkumpel meines Vaters, warum er bim Angeln immer schläft. So würde er ja nie was erwischen.

Antwort: "Die Fisch und ich, wir ärgern uns einfach nicht gegenseitig!"


----------



## Fragezeichen (10. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

Letztens hab ich ne richtig schöne Forelle gefangen, knapp 4,5kg. Mangels anderer Möglichkeit den Torpedo in nasse Tücher eingewickelt und im Schatten unter die Abhakmatte vom Kumpel gelegt.
Wenig später kommt ein anderer Angler vorbei, der quasi alles "frisst". Also wirklich alles...aber dann kams:
Kumpel meint er soll sich doch ma die Forelle unter der Matte anschauen, er hebt die Matte an, sieht genau 2 Fliegen auf den Tüchern hocken, spuckt sein Essen aus und schreit "WUAAH! IST ALLES VOLL MIT MADEN JETZT! WIDERLICH! MUSST DU WEGWERFEN!"

Ich hab nur gelacht und gemeint "Ich wette du würdest die auch für mich wegschmeissen gehen, wenn ich dir die mitgebe was?"

Hat er im Laufe des Tages noch so 2-3 mal versucht mir die im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes madig zu reden, logischerweise erfolglos...gibt jetzt seit Tagen täglich Forellenfilets...ganz ohne Maden...Wunder gibt es immer wieder!


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (11. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

Ist zwar nicht direkt von einem Angler, ist aber eines meiner Lieblingsfischzitate. Die Stelle im Film sollte man dazu auch kennen 


„Es gibt immer einen noch größeren Fisch.“
Qui-Gon Jinn


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (11. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

Hi,

*" Ich neide niemandem, wenn er sich besseres Essen leisten kann, wenn er reicher ist und sich besser kleidet, aber wenn er besser fischen kann als ich, das läßt mir keine Ruhe "
*( Izaak Walton ) 

Lg Anderl (die Sache mit den Eichhörnchen udn Fischreihern gefälllt mir besonders gut)


----------



## wolkenkrieger (11. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

"Spatengang am Morgen, vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen."

Ein Kumpel von mir, als er grinsend aus dem Unterholz gekrochen kam, nachdem die verbliebenen (ein weiterer Kumpel und ich) uns geschlagene 45 Minuten lang Sorgen gemacht hatten, dem guten könne etwas zugestoßen sein.

Selber Kumpel brachte am Abend darauf folgenden Spruch, nachdem er in einer meisterlichen Piruette mitsamt der Rute in der Hand in voller Länge über seinen Angelstuhl gefallen ist und diesen dabei total zerstört hat (er ist wohl ausgerutscht):

"Alter! Wenn ich früher kein Judo gemacht hätte, wär ich jetzt voll auf die Fresse gefallen".


Mein verstorbener Onkel, seineszeichens begeisterter Jäger, hat mich einmal zum Angeln begleitet und wir kamen auf das Thema Wildschweine und richtiges Verhalten im Falle einer gegenseitigen Konfrontation:

"Du musst dir nur kräftig vor Angst in die Hosen schaissen. Die Schweine haben einen so feinen Geruchssinn, dass sie denken, du vergammelst schon und dann lieber das Weite suchen."


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

Angler neben mir (unbekannt): Mensch musst du immer so weit nach rechts werfen, du wirfst mir bald über die Schnur?!

Ich: Hm tut mir leid#t aber ich war ja auch eigentlich zuerst hier :g

Er: Ja Mensch das hat doch damit echt nichts zu tun, wir können uns da doch sicherlich einige. Auf was angelst du überhaupt?

Ich: Es wird gleich dunkel ich wollte es auf Aal probieren.

Er: Ja dann musst du auch da hinwerfen wo die Aale sind!!!!


Konnte mir das Lachen echt nicht verkneifen 



Oder ein anderes mal:

Mein Kumpel und ich waren am Blinkern, plötzlich kam ein älterer Herr mit seinem (ich schätze mal) Enkel ans Wasser um auch zu fischen. Der Herr erzähle seinem Enkel immer was so die aktuellen Montagen auf Karpfen sind. Mein Kumpel und ich hörten natürlich so unauffällig durch den Busch zu was er da redet  Dann kam der geilste Satz:

Mien Jung wenn du erfolgreich angeln willst musch du das Wasser LESEN!

Auf einmal hörte man nur lautes Gelächter von uns durchs Gebüsch.  

Seitdem sagen wir immer wenn wir am Wasser sitzen. Ich bin auf Seite 77 und du ?

Jedesmal können wir uns wegschmeißen vor Lachen


----------



## Wizard2 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*



EsoxHunter92 schrieb:


> ....
> Mien Jung wenn du erfolgreich angeln willst musch du das Wasser LESEN!
> 
> 
> ...



naja da stimm ich dem opa zu, dann muß man auch nicht wochenlang kilo weise futter verklappen.
naja mit dem alter kommt manchmal auch die weisheit. beim einen früher, beim anderen später und beim dritten gar nicht.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (15. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

Das interessanteste Geschöpf der Zoologie ist der Fisch. 
Er wächst noch, während er längst verspeist ist. 
Wenigstens in den Augen des Anglers...

Das Merkwürdige an der Zukunft ist wohl die Vorstellung, 
daß man unsere Zeit einmal die gute alte Zeit nennen wird.

Altersweisheit gibt es nicht.
Wenn man altert, 
wird man nicht weise, nur vorsichtig.

Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Bremer26 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

...herrlicher thread, bitte fortsetzen!


----------



## esgof (19. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

moin

beim angeln habe ich nur eines gemerkt :
Durst ist schlimmer als Heimweh
wenn ich angele will ich nie nach hause habe aber immer durst
#g
gruß esgof


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

Ein älterer Herr, eine Stelle neben mir vor einige Jahren:

"Schleinen schuppen sich immer so schwer. Ich weiß gar nicht wie ich die Drahtbürste wieder sauber kriegen soll."

|bigeyes:q


----------



## Siever (19. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

"Kennste schon den neusten Witz? Unterhalten sich 2 Angler... "
(2 Fahrradfahrer, die hinter mir und meinem Cousin beim Angeln herfuhren).

"Pass auf, da beißen viele Hänger"
(ich zu einem Kumpel an den Rheinbuhnen. Wie Hänger wohl schmecken??)


"Meine größte Sorge nach meinem Ableben ist, dass meine Frau mein Angelgerät zu dem Preis verkauft, den ich ihr genannt habe, als ich mir die Sachen angeschafft habe". 
(Blinker- Zitat der letzten Seite; ohne Verfassername)

"Haste Scheixxe am Haken, haste Scheixxe am Haken"


----------



## .Sebastian. (19. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

"Ab..................................SO NE SCHEI*E!!"

Aussage meiner Wenigkeit als mir vor kurzem mal wieder ein guter Fisch im Drill ausgestiegen is


----------



## wolkenkrieger (19. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

Vor einigen Jahren beim gemeinsamen Aal-Ansitz:

"Alter! Ich hab 'nen Hänger!"

5 Minuten später: "Ach du Schaisse! Der Hänger bewegt sich!"

Weitere 5 Minuten später und mit etwas Panik in der Stimme: "Ruf die Marine! Ich hab 'nen U-Boot gehakt!"

Weitere 10 Minuten später lag ein 1,70m Waller vor unseren Füßen :m


----------



## wolkenkrieger (19. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

Noch einer - und da könnte ich heute noch Schreien vor lachen!

Wir saßen zu dritt auf Karpfen an ... und aus dem Auto (was auch immer der da grad gemacht hat) kam ein:

"Ey! Lasst mir auch was von dem Harzer Käse über - zuhause darf ich ja nicht!"

Ich: "Hä?"
Er: "Na ihr esst doch grad Harzer oder nicht?"
Ich: "Nein!"
Er: "Na klar, ich riech das doch!"

Da meldet sich der dritte zu Wort - und zwar ganz ganz trocken.

"Ich hab grad die Gummistiefel ausgezogen!"

:vik:


----------



## .Sebastian. (19. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> ]Weitere 5 Minuten später und mit etwas Panik in der Stimme: "Ruf die Marine! Ich hab 'nen U-Boot gehakt!"



auch ganz große klasse! 

super thema! habe schon viel gelacht, der Surfer war bisher das beste


----------



## Domini (19. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

"Jäger, Angler und andere Lügner"


----------



## daci7 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*



Domini schrieb:


> "Jäger, Angler und andere Lügner"


 
EDIT: Es muss heißen "Jäger, Angler, Politiker und andere Lügner"


----------



## Floriho (19. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

Ich war mit zwei Kumpel blinkern und machten ne Zigarettenpause. Als der erste der fertig war schnappte er sich "seine" Rute und feurt den Wobbler übern See in nen Baum. Darauf mein anderer Kumpel: "Schöner Wurf, aber wennst das nächste mal was im Baum parken willst, nimm wenigstens dein Gerödel."


----------



## Marrec83 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

Disskusion im Angelladen zwischen Verkäufer und Kunde (sein echter Spitzname: Tarzan, weil Kräftig wie Baum aber dumm wie Brot):

Tarzan: Was ist denn das ?
Verkäufer: Eine Futterrakete.
Tarzan: Und wie funktioniert die ?
Verkäufer: Ganz einfach: Du packst die voll mit Partikel, stellst sie auf den Boden, und zündest diese Schnur an.
Tarzan: Ne das mag ich nicht. Ich bin Nichtraucher und müsste dann ja immer ein Feuerzeug mitnehmen.

 |uhoh:


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

2 Angler unterhalten sich.
Der eine: Ey ich habe letztens einen Hecht gefangebn! 2,30 meter!!
Der andere: Ich habe letztens ein Fahrrad gefangen.. Licht hat noch gebrannt..
Der Hechtfänger: Ach komm, kann doich gar nicuht sein..
Der Radfänger.. naja mach du deinen hecht kleiner, dann mache ich auch das licht aus


Christian 13 und ich an seinem Teich.. ich werfe aus, sehe, ein Barsch und ein Hecht.. Der barsch haut sich den Spinner dahinter, der Hecht den barsch...
Chriatian: Ob die auch wohl auf einen anderen spinner gebissen hätten ?


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zitate v. Anglern*

Im Angelzeltlager diesen Jahres..
Unser Betreuer: Und ihr wisst ja, heute ist das Betreuerangeln..
Ich hoffe ihr habt alle Blaukorn an meinen Platz geschmissen =)


----------

